# Windows 10 ,Edge browser



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Forced to use win 10 now. Has anyone experienced issue with the sight loading pages with the Edge browser ?

Yes Windows 10 is a junk phone app and about worthless


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I dont like the fact it tracks everything to some cloud.. NSA/FBI????


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

You can use Chrome still on a Win10 box

I don't like Edge because it is too heavy, it also doubles as a reader for PDFs and beats the hell out of throughput, and since it tracks metrics and backs up cookies/metadata to OneDrive and MSoft loves spilling info to the NSA/FBI/CIA/DIA...

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chrome tracks you worst than anything. I have cloud and one drive out of service trust me on this. Edge just seems to hang on loading pages. Being on a RF connection I do not have the band width many of you do.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

End of the day everyone collects metrics and metadatas. Google, MSoft, Apple, Mozilla...if you want to be secure as you can use TAILS Linux and a coffee shop

Either way, you can clear out your cache and reject cookies in Edge so itll be a bit more quick

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Two Seven One (Aug 4, 2016)

Use FireFox with the NoScript add-on for extra privacy. You'll have to approve sites you view regularly if you trust them for full functionality. You may also consider using a VPN if you want more privacy. Interested in what browsers know about you? Check this out, you may be surprised. What every Browser knows about you

NoScript helps block a lot of that. It blocks mostly javascript and other code that is used to gather info from your computer that is in turn shared with marketing companies and such.

There really isn't much to worry about in the big picture. I mean does anyone really care if you are searching for prepping supplies or looking at funny cat pictures?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just installed firefox 64 bit version. Seems to be loading pages. I use a VPN when I feel it is necessary I also just a different operating system for that.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Two Seven One said:


> Use FireFox with the NoScript add-on for extra privacy. You'll have to approve sites you view regularly if you trust them for full functionality. You may also consider using a VPN if you want more privacy. Interested in what browsers know about you? Check this out, you may be surprised. What every Browser knows about you
> 
> NoScript helps block a lot of that. It blocks mostly javascript and other code that is used to gather info from your computer that is in turn shared with marketing companies and such.
> 
> There really isn't much to worry about in the big picture. I mean does anyone really care if you are searching for prepping supplies or looking at funny cat pictures?


I just went to the link you provided. It was down the street from me, as far as the link showed data on me. Then I VPN on, and connected, and I was 2 states away,.then changed servers, now in eastern europe.. love my vpn


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have about 6 things going on so I am in and out but so far the 64 bit Fire fox is loading good. Remember I am on a 900 mhz RF connection about 4 miles off the tower. That has issues all it's own.
Darn Windows 10 had so darn much updating to do once installed, all caught up now.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I have win 10 but still use Internet explorer


----------



## Two Seven One (Aug 4, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> I have about 6 things going on so I am in and out but so far the 64 bit Fire fox is loading good. Remember I am on a 900 mhz RF connection about 4 miles off the tower. That has issues allit's own.


Since you are using W10 you may also have some stuff running in the background that could be eating up things via download and thus slowing things down given your limited connectivity. Check this out, it's easier for me to link than explain. 

https://www.howtogeek.com/249254/how-to-stop-windows-10-from-using-so-much-data/


----------



## Two Seven One (Aug 4, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> I just went to the link you provided. It was down the street from me, as far as the link showed data on me. Then I VPN on, and connected, and I was 2 states away,.then changed servers, now in eastern europe.. love my vpn


With law recently passed that will allow ISPs to sell browsing data (guessing they were doing that anyway before the law passed) I imagine VPNs will become much more popular.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Spent an hour removing all the apps crap. The only thing that can run now is windows up date that can not be shut down anymore ....yet we find away


----------



## Two Seven One (Aug 4, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Spent an hour removing all the apps crap. The only thing that can run now is windows up date that can not be shut down anymore ....yet we find away


You can set your W10 connection to metered if you connect via Wi-Fi. If you connect via Ethernet it is more difficult to do but can be done via a registry mod. Doing so will mean you have to approve downloading the update when you want to.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Two Seven One said:


> You can set your W10 connection to metered if you connect via Wi-Fi. If you connect via Ethernet it is more difficult to do but can be done via a registry mod. Doing so will mean you have to approve downloading the update when you want to.


 That only works on wifi , and the defer downloads does nothing really.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I use Firefox mostly on my WIN10 laptop, with blockers


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We've been using Firefox for the past several years..and accidentally upgraded/downgraded to Windoze 10 a year or so ago. The private browsing feature seems pretty nice for secretive types. Not sure if it help any but could make a person feel a little stealthier. It seems to get bogged down a lot. The Hindu computer guru said it was cazy and stick with Explorer. Who knows about this? Thanks.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Nobody really knows if anything is secure anymore.. Truly.


----------



## Giblien (Mar 18, 2017)

I've been using Chrome on win 10 just fine. Am I missing something?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Tried em all over the years. Chrome struck me as too much like IE with less features. Used to love Firfox..but now it seems buggy to the untrained eye.


----------



## Two Seven One (Aug 4, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> That only works on wifi , and the defer downloads does nothing really.


As I stated above you can do the same with a registry edit if you are using Ethernet. Since you stated your connection is not the best choosing when to download updates can help. You can choose to download W10 updates over night when you are not using the Internet thus improving your Internet speed while you are using it as opposed to having updates download while you are on the Internet. Windows updates are very frequent and often to excess in many opinions. So choosing when to download can help if you are experiencing bandwidth issues. I was only trying to help you out but of course do what you feel is best.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

When I got this laptop a couple of months ago, I stopped using IE,

went to chrome with windows 7, no more problems on here.

Previous had win 10 and IE, nothing but trouble, drove @Cricket nuttier than usual, and that's not easy..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I would have like to stay wit 7 but the system was trash to old. And Microshaft is making it like 10 through the back door . Google chrome spy's worst that microshaft. I may have to just go back to Linux.

Removing ADBlocker and replacing it with Ublock Orgin is allowing pages to open much faster now.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I have Windows 10 and actually love it, but I avoid IE at all cost.

I use Chrome or Firefox and do some testing on Edge.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

There is literally no way for you to keep from being tracked/logged. It's just part of the way the system works. I use a combination of all browsers except Edge/Internet Explorer.
This is for technical reasons, since MS wrote their own HTML language and interpreter and it's not always happy with standard HTML.
I use Firefox for personal browsing, and Chrome for work.
Firefox doesn't gobble up memory like Chrome, but Chrome is more stable than the others since each new tab is a new instance. If one fails, the others don't crash. For work, that's important.
They all track what I do. They all track what you do. Apps and plug-ins don't change this. They can stop scripting in the web page, but can't stop the network traffic.

Even the Tor Browser, supposedly encrypted and rerouted all over the place, can still be tracked. It's just harder. If it couldn't be tracked, your web pages wouldn't be able to come back to the browser.

We just have to accept that if we want to use the most amazing invention in the history of all mankind, the internet, we have to deal with the infrastructure it's built on.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> There is literally no way for you to keep from being tracked/logged. It's just part of the way the system works. I use a combination of all browsers except Edge/Internet Explorer.
> This is for technical reasons, since MS wrote their own HTML language and interpreter and it's not always happy with standard HTML.
> I use Firefox for personal browsing, and Chrome for work.
> Firefox doesn't gobble up memory like Chrome, but Chrome is more stable than the others since each new tab is a new instance. If one fails, the others don't crash. For work, that's important.
> ...


You suck. Now, go and get me a better solution!


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

This browser does not track you Browser | Download Free | Fast & Safe Web Browser | Opera . Edge sucks, Google tracks you big time, firefox is not safe,Explore isn't to bad now. so erase your cookies often using cc cleaner free https://www.piriform.com/ccleaner/download like many times a day...this will also keep your computer running fast. Run the registry cleaner in cc cleaner too & don't bother to save anything when you run the registry cleaner. Windows 10 is a terrible operating system & is just what microsoft always does ...finds glitches in there software by letting customers find all the bugs. Win 10 will probably be OK in about a yr. FYI I have worked on & built computers since the late 60's from main frames to tablets. In my opinion computers for the average person have gotten harder to use over the years


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Had to get a new laptop using Win10. I'm still learning it. I just keep telling it "NO" every time it wants to share, load, update, cloud, or 'help' me in some way. For my purposes, it's just an operating system, I just want it to shut up and operate.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

10 might be ok on a faster connection . It just sends so much BS both ways it leaves nothing for what you need to use it for. I have turned off everything that can be shut off. It works ok until it. It starts it atemps to hijack and spy.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> 10 might be ok on a faster connection . It just sends so much BS both ways it leaves nothing for what you need to use it for. I have turned off everything that can be shut off. It works ok until it. It starts it atemps to hijack and spy.


Now come on Smitty, don't ya know 10 is just trying to be helpful by asking you all of those questions?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Now come on Smitty, don't ya know 10 is just trying to be helpful by asking you all of those questions?


 Dam where was all this help when I could have used it 50 years ago...
Crap keeps up other than come around here will have to get use to a bare bones Linux


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Knotacare said:


> This browser does not track you Browser | Download Free | Fast & Safe Web Browser | Opera . Edge sucks, Google tracks you big time, firefox is not safe,Explore isn't to bad now. so erase your cookies often using cc cleaner free https://www.piriform.com/ccleaner/download like many times a day...this will also keep your computer running fast. Run the registry cleaner in cc cleaner too & don't bother to save anything when you run the registry cleaner. Windows 10 is a terrible operating system & is just what microsoft always does ...finds glitches in there software by letting customers find all the bugs. Win 10 will probably be OK in about a yr. FYI I have worked on & built computers since the late 60's from main frames to tablets. In my opinion computers for the average person have gotten harder to use over the years


Whether your browser tracks you or not, every server you communicate with does. Do all you like to clean your own PC. If it makes you feel good, go nuts. It just won't do anything at all with respect to server logs and even your own router's history.

We are Borg. Resistance is futile.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Whether your browser tracks you or not, every server you communicate with does. Do all you like to clean your own PC. If it makes you feel good, go nuts. It just won't do anything at all with respect to server logs and even your own router's history.
> 
> We are Borg. Resistance is futile.


 Yes for the most part tracking can not be stopped. You can mess with them is some ways , try to ensure they get faulty data. The problem is again unless you live in a city where fast connection can be had you screwed.
Hughes net is a joke . Been there done that. They are both sending and tracking so much the band width is down to nothing before you get to do anything.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

So VPN and TORs dont hide you and your browsing.?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> So VPN and TORs dont hide you and your browsing.?


 Not fully. They can and are still tracked. Just makes it harder . But also using TOR can draw unwanted attention to you. Life is a gamble some times.
Firefox maybe less of an issue than Microshaft or Apple, Google is by far the worst of all of them, but bet they still collect data on you and will sell it.
What we need to get back to is Linux on a flash drive. Loads only a simple basic operating system a do nothing much browser that lets you open web pages and does not do a dam thing extra for you.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Dont ever use TOR. All endpoi ts have been compromised and are actively monitored by every single intel organization

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Not fully. They can and are still tracked. Just makes it harder . But also using TOR can draw unwanted attention to you. Life is a gamble some times.
> Firefox maybe less of an issue than Microshaft but bet they still collect data on you and will sell it.


After seeing my google phone track me every 5 minutes, then ads popping up in a store ftor that store, I realized we are wired too much. 
I got rid of all history tracking, ads. Evrything i had control over.
But, remember the movie Enemy of the State, well that kind of stuff was old technology.
A co worker showed me some technology while in the navy, well, you have no idea how well big government is watching you. The internet is the least of your worries.


----------

